# Corsair SP120 LED High Static Pressure



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Oktober 2014)

Hey Bluebeard,

ich hätte drei kurze Fragen 

Ich wollte mir ein paar von diesen SP120 bestellen, dazu hätte ich zwei Fragen:

1. Warum gibt es die nicht mit PWM? Das wäre mir deutlich lieber gewesen.....

2. Ist ein Adapter dabei mit dem ich die Lüfter auf 7 Volt drosseln kann, wenn nein, welchen empfehlen die Piraten? 

3. Nimmt die Kraft der Beleuchtung ab wenn ich den Lüfter auf 7 oder 5 Volt drossel?

Ich hoffe du kannst mir kurz helfen 

Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag
Gruß Commander_Phalanx


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi Commander_Phalanx,

1. Ich werde deinen Wunsch nach einer PWM Version weiterleiten. Mehr kann ich im Moment leider nicht anbieten diesbezüglich. Ich würde mir persönlich auch eine PWM Variante wünschen.

2. Ein Adapter ist bei den LED Fans nicht mit dabei. Hier kann man auf herkömmliche Adapterkabel 12V->7V zurückgreifen, oder aber eine Lüftersteuerung verwenden, die zwischen 7V und 12V reguliert.

3. Nein, die Intensität nimmt nicht ab. Minimum ist jedoch 7V. Darunter läuft der Lüfter nicht an.

Grüße


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Oktober 2014)

Hey Bluebeard,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach drei SP120 mit 7 Volt Adaptern bestellt, mal schauen 



Bluebeard schrieb:


> 1. Ich werde deinen Wunsch nach einer PWM Version weiterleiten. Mehr kann ich im Moment leider nicht anbieten diesbezüglich. Ich würde mir persönlich auch eine PWM Variante wünschen.



Dann sind wir ja schon zwei 
Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Übrigens, ich habe euer Air 540 in silber und das Teil ist genial 
Dafür muss ich euch echt loben 

Allerdings eine Frage, warum benutzt ihr modifizierte Lüfter für eure Gehäuse und nicht welche von euren Retail-Produkten?

Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag
Gruß Commander_Phalanx


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Oktober 2014)

Schön das dir das Air 540 gefällt. Vielen Dank für das Lob! Ich werde es unseren Gehäusespezis weiterleiten.

Das in den Gehäusen nicht die selben Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen beruht auf den Punkt Preisgestaltung und darauf, dass wir mit den Lüftern einen guten Mittelweg an Leistung und Geräuschentwicklung wählen möchten. Es sind definitiv keine Ultra-Silent Lüfter, aber lassen sich dafür recht gut regeln und erzeugen dabei einen guten Luftstrom.


----------

